# Canon Powershot SXI30 IS -- How to know remaining battery??



## grinningdevil (May 31, 2011)

i've just bought Canon Powershot SXI30 IS..
But, i'm at lost to get to know.. how many photos can i click before the batteries dry out..
plz can someone help regarding this??

*and i'm new to this forum.. sry if this is not an correct section to post*


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 31, 2011)

I think the manual tells you.


----------



## grinningdevil (May 31, 2011)

na... 
well been reading manual..
still not able to find it..

I tried google coming down with no satisfactory answer.. 
It's kind of confusing abt should i take my camera and go off for shooting spree ..or not.. coz ain't sure when batteries might get off..


----------



## FranDaMan (May 31, 2011)

It all depends on the type of usage.
Zooming takes a lot of power. So does the screen. Do you use flash yes or no. Temperature plays a role too (cold drains batteries)
So basically there is no sure way to say how long a battery lasts.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 31, 2011)

Buy extra batteries.
Problem solved.


----------



## grinningdevil (May 31, 2011)

@Bitter Jeweler : hm.. well how many would one buy ... from all i can hear and experience .. Powershot sx 130 eats up batteries very very fast...  (btw i'm using rechargeables )
@FranDaMan: thanks .. but problem is low battery indicator is soo close to total dryout of battery... (and yes.. your right.. i tried shooting full HD video.. and batteries died out ..very fast..


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 31, 2011)

If I remember correctly, the powershots battery indicator sucks, and shows like half power, then a ten second warning to dead.

There is some after market firmware that has a better battery level meter, in numerical % if I remember correctly.

Search for Canon CHDKwiki

The firmware is not harmful, installs via your memory card, and when you remove that card, the camera goes back to normal.
The firmware really unlocks potential in the camera and gives features that shoudl be there anyways.

Have fun!


----------



## FranDaMan (May 31, 2011)

Rechargeable batteries aren't all that expensive. 
When we used our Sony H2 a lot, we had 3 sets of batteries. That would last us more than a day for extensive shoots.


----------

